# Does anyone want to chat on skype ?



## dw2465 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi, 

Does anyone feel like chatting on skype?, i'm looking to meet new and different people on here for support, friendship, etc. I have struggled with SA for years, but find a good chat online can be a valuable form of therapy and support. Sometimes a good chat can make a day or night go by quicker. 

If interested please reply or send a private message. I'm very laid back and easy to talk to.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I never used Skype. I hope you can find someone to chat with. I'm not really interested in using it.


----------



## las119 (Mar 20, 2013)

man to be honest voice calls or video calls they r harder to me than face to face
chatting i met a girl along time ago online she liked me then she started begging me to skype she wanted to hear my voice but i started making execuses and after a while she got bored of me and lost her that made my depression get worse cuz we used to chat 24/7


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

I absolutely love Skype, though all the people I used to talk to I have kinda lost touch with  I'm not very good at maintaining friendships apparently.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

You're free to add me on Skype, it's under my profile picture. That goes for anyone else who's looking to chat with a friendless loser.


----------



## anastasia228 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here 
I would like to talk to somebody on skype too...
Please feel free to add me if you're interested.


----------



## basketball is my drug (Jun 20, 2010)

My skype name is leod1122 if anybody wants to add me


----------



## Aminah (Jan 24, 2013)

dw2465 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone feel like chatting on skype?, i'm looking to meet new and different people on here for support, friendship, etc. I have struggled with SA for years, but find a good chat online can be a valuable form of therapy and support. Sometimes a good chat can make a day or night go by quicker.
> 
> If interested please reply or send a private message. I'm very laid back and easy to talk to.


Add me, my skype name is aminahe


----------



## Warpedsanity (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm warpedsanity on skype feel free to add


----------

